# Lynxmotion & Vixen



## Macabree (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone is using vixen to control ssc32 boards for their 3 axis. I am so frustrated wondering if I can even pair all these together, and if so what am I doing wrong. Or, even worse if I am going to have to scrap the whole idea.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Last time I tried to use Vixen to control servos it was pretty dissatisfying. It was really hard to program & the end result was really jerky. Not sure if it's improved or not, but I'd say do yourself a favor & get VSA. There's a little bit of a learning curve, but once you get it figured out it's pretty easy & does a great job.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Macabree said:


> Just wondering if anyone is using vixen to control ssc32 boards for their 3 axis. I am so frustrated wondering if I can even pair all these together, and if so what am I doing wrong. Or, even worse if I am going to have to scrap the whole idea.


You have to use the MiniSSC output plugin in Vixen which the SSC32 natively understands. Use manage profiles to create a profile first. Then select the Output plugin button and select MIniSSC from the list and set the channels from 0 to 31. Then add 32 channels to the profile and save it.
Make sure you set the baud rate to match your SSC32 settings and set the port to the actual serial port you've got it plugged into. It works best with Com1 or Com2, virtual com ports (3-15) don't work so well.


----------



## Macabree (Aug 1, 2011)

That is probably where a lot of my trouble is coming from. I only have vga, ethernet, modem, and usb ports. I have been trying to use a belkin usb 9 pin adapter.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Belkin adapter should show up as a port once it's plugged in and the drivers are installed. If you go to the control panel and look under "ports" in the device manager (system>hardware>device manager if XP) you should find your adapter listed with the port number.


----------



## Macabree (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry I prob should have mentioned that I have had luck with lynxterm and vsa running the servos with the belkin cable. I have to run it under com 4. I also created a new profile in vixen with homey's suggestions, however I am still not having any luck. In fact it's not even flashing the green light to show me that its sending anything.


----------



## Macabree (Aug 1, 2011)

Good news!!! I am not sure what I did but it is finally working. Not really well yet. But, I am getting control to the servos with hdc's recommendations. It's a glimmer of hope. Thank you so much for your help. My husband didn't know I knew such profanity.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you got it working! (not that I was much help...)


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds like you got it. Yeah that Plugin Setup button on the profile you create allows you to set the baud rate and Min/Max limits. It's not really well documented anywhere.

There is also a Skull Sequencer Add-in you can get that allows setting up sequences with a joystick.

http://doityourselfchristmas.com/forums/showthread.php?15096-Skull-Sequencer-AddIn


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I was looking to start messing with Vixen a bit more and since I have a SSC32, this is good info to know.

Thanks!


----------



## mendar (Aug 23, 2010)

I still have not figured this out, glad someone did. I have everything set as you describe.. play the sequence.. see the LED on the SSC-32 flashing..NO servo movement at all. Tested with LynxTerm and servos move just fine. If anyone has a working sequence, cud you post it so I can see if I can figure what I am missing? Thanks Daryl


----------



## mendar (Aug 23, 2010)

Success ... I had set the Com2 on the PC and the Output Plug-in to the proper speed but had forgotten to set config the SSC-32 itself to the proper speed. Once I removed the jumper from the 115K the card now works and the servos move..... Thanks to all how keep posting info so newbies Like me can get this stuff working...


----------

